# I'm Sorry, Swore I'd never do this...



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

But my gf and brother are useless for any opinion when it comes to stuff like this... I will just post a poll... Sorry again guys:dunno:

Orange Burton Cargo








or Grey Rome TSK I think they're called








In before it doesn't matter just rep it, and no one cares, etc.

Thanks for the insight...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not a fan of either combination. That said, get the pants with the most pockets.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I was actually in my local shop for 1 hour today just trying shit on to find a good match with that jacket... I love the jacket just can't seem to find anything that goes well with it...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Look online, then.


Puggy said:


> I was actually in my local shop for 1 hour today just trying shit on to find a good match with that jacket... I love the jacket just can't seem to find anything that goes well with it...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Puggy said:


> I was actually in my local shop for 1 hour today just trying shit on to find a good match with that jacket... I love the jacket just can't seem to find anything that goes well with it...


I like to match the least dominant colors of whatever I'm trying to match. In your jacket's case, it would be white or black.

The orange and grey are both bleh.

This in black or maybe the white/black one.
http://www.snowboards.net/gifts-und...t=BurtonCargo&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net

If you're looking for color, a good contrasting one would be these in slime green.
http://www.snowboards.net/mens-snow...t=RidePhinney&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net

These are sick too in white blocks. Matches the striped lettering on the sleeve.(I know it's really expensive, I'm just posting it to give you ideas about what to look for)
http://www.snowboards.net/mens-snow...ntent=686Rift&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i think a good pair of brown pants goes with almost any jacket.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

the ones in the first picture look pretty good


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok Leo took your advice they do look sick can't change my poll but what do you guys think?
Got the 686 Rifts








Or the Nomis Denim


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Of the pants you've shown, Nomis denim for sure...but if I were you I'd go with black...That color jacket would look sick with black pants and white binding cap straps.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those stripped pants are pretty awsome!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea i think i like them 686 pants...that coat is sick but that green is rough..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha, those pants look even better after your edit. Matches the lettering perfectly.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

686 Rifts..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

nomis denim ftw

i like the grey better. the orange makes you look like a rainbow. dont do it. go with the grey pants or the denim.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

here's the jacket and pants i have. is that jacket the shiloh? i have last years.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Are those the Nomis Chamberlan pants? Or DC? I was looking at the Nomis with the suspenders but I don't think it's much my style.. I own a 4 year old white 686 Smarty tech right now, but I've lost like 30 lbs since then and it's quite huge one me... I don't really need a new jacket but I really like the Mobb... and yea that's last years Shiloh, sikk threads for shooo


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Puggy said:


> Are those the Nomis Chamberlan pants? Or DC? I was looking at the Nomis with the suspenders but I don't think it's much my style.. I own a 4 year old white 686 Smarty tech right now, but I've lost like 30 lbs since then and it's quite huge one me... I don't really need a new jacket but I really like the Mobb... and yea that's last years Shiloh, sikk threads for shooo


those are dc donons. and i thought the jacket you posted was this years version. The jacket is really nice. I really like the waist and wrist gaiters. I havent had snow in my jacket ever.


----------



## Airdiem124 (Nov 23, 2010)

Out of those, the nomis denim looks the best


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya I liked the green and blue cause this is the stick I'm on this season...


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the 686 rifts in black.. great pant can't go wrong with them.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Puggy said:


> Ya I liked the green and blue cause this is the stick I'm on this season...
> View attachment 4363


nice, my brother has a 2009 fix. dont like it.


----------

